# Supporting RBR with my Seven classified ad



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

My 60 cm Seven Odonata is on the block (loaded with Campy Record 10, or as frame, fork, Ti Stem and King headset only.)

To support these great forums I took out a fully loaded ad for each:

Here is one. Why spend 6K when you can spend 2.8K:

http://marketplace.consumerreview.c...sults_format=long&db_id=41612&query=retrieval

Selling it through by LBS, btw- as they can take credit cards. 

Cheers,

Coolhand


----------



## jcpreuss (Aug 29, 2003)

*Why sell such a beautiful bike?*

I thought once you went custom, you never have to go back?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jcpreuss said:


> I thought once you went custom, you never have to go back?


Racing this year, and been on that bike for a while. Change is good.


----------

